# Colchester Master Mk2



## Zimbohere (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi all,
Happy New year to you all.

I have the above lathe, square head and have a question regarding the spindle nose. I would like to run some parts between centers, but my lathe didn't come with the adapter to fit the spindle bore to take a MT3 dead center.
So is the adapter screwed onto the LO spindle or just fits in the spindle nose. Looks like it has a small taper but I maybe wrong. 
What material would you suggest I use to make this adapter, EN8,9 or 19?
Regards, 
Greg


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 1, 2019)

It probably has a Morse taper in the spindle bore.  I did not see that listed in a quick search, but you might like this site for knowledge of your lathe:
http://www.lathes.co.uk/colchester/page2.html

Here are dimensions for Morse taper shanks:


Other tapers including proprietary tapers are out there, so measure carefully.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 1, 2019)

The standard dimensions called out for the L0 (and other larger and smaller Long Taper spindle noses) do not show any standards for the spindle bore or taper into that bore.  Information as to what yours is may be in the catalogs or should be available from Clausing Industrial Tech Support.  Call 1-800-323-0972 and ask for Colchester Tech Support, or probably just Tech Support.


----------



## john.k (Jan 1, 2019)

The Colchester spindle taper is generally a short Morse..........the easiest way to get a spindle bush is to cut down a standard Morse sleeve...........there are all sorts of legends that Colchester didnt use a standard Morse taper,but a special.........your Master will have a #4 size taper,which can easily be checked with centre that size..............and before you stick anything in the taper,make sure its clean...with a wire brush and kerosine.


----------



## warrjon (Jan 2, 2019)

I have a Colchester Master Mk1.5 with L0 and it does not use a standard Morse taper for the spindle bore. I do have the drive dog plate but do not use it.

Turning between centres I use the 3 Jaw and turn a 60° taper on a 16mm bit of steel, once the taper is turned it is concentric with the spindle and because it is the drive, does not spin in the stock. Put your drive dog against one of the jaws and your good to go.

Only draw back is it reduces distance between centres, but this has never been an issue.


----------



## Zimbohere (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks for all the info so far. Will try and give Clausing a call later this evening and take some better readings with the snap gauges and compare to Bob's table.
Hopefully it will be a MT4 or MT5 and just cut a sleeve to size and presto


----------



## warrjon (Jan 2, 2019)

I had an MT5 to MT3 adapter for a spindle from my previous lathe and it did not fit the Colchester. If you read the link posted in #2 it says the spindle bore was close but not quite MT5. If you want to use an MT3 dead centre then you will most likely need to machine one to fit the spindle.


----------

